# Sealer for rough cut lumber?



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I just built this front porch out of hemlock and locust from a local sawmill.
What would be the best sealer to keep it from greying. I think I just want to keep it natural looking. When I used to stain decks a always used CWF, but wasn't sure if that would be right for this.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------

